# maintain an existing port if it is unmaintained



## rpereyra (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi all !

	I am interested in maintaining packages and wanted to know if there is any way to help with packages that have been left, without maintainer.

Thanks and sorry my english.

roberto


----------



## rpereyra (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm again.

I would like to start with simples packages.

roberto


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 13, 2009)

If you're willing to conform to http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/ I guess you could contact ports@FreeBSD.org or present your case on the mailing list: http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-ports


----------



## rpereyra (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for your help !

roberto


----------

